# اكثر من 92 ملف اكسيل فى كل ما يخص ادارة المشاريع وعلاقتها بالامور المالية



## engtak (26 مايو 2015)

مرفق لحضراتكم عدد 92 ملف اكسيل فى كل ما يخص ادارة المشاريع من كاش فلو وبرامج زمنية وتقارير اسبوعية وشهرية

http://adf.ly/1Hpxz1

نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (26 مايو 2015)

لك جزيل الشكر على الملفات والتى تحتاج الى وقت للإطلاع عليها جيداً ولكنها تبدو جيدة من النظرة الأولىز


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (26 مايو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (27 مايو 2015)

ملفات مفيدة جدا ، تشكر عليها


----------



## محمد الجفري (27 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nofal (3 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## EnG_AHmD (3 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## MHRL (23 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (13 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## enghaytham (9 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً ....


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (13 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## abdotkd (15 نوفمبر 2015)

ما شاء الله جهد واضح تشكر عليه


----------



## Zeinab Nabil (7 ديسمبر 2015)

مجهود اكثر من رائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (7 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً..


----------



## محمد19775 (9 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ملفات مهمة و ضرورية للغاية


----------



## محمد النواري (27 يناير 2016)

شكرا وبالتوفق ان شاء الله دائما


----------



## محمد19775 (17 مارس 2016)

*بارك الله بك*

بارك الله بك 
ملفات مفيدة جدا


----------



## wraslan (26 أبريل 2016)

برجاء تحديث الرابط 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------

